
Secret Life of Machines – The Fax Machine (1993) [video] - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaCfs5Xb-EI&feature=youtu.be
======
MrRadar
This entire series of programs is brilliant, and watching re-runs of it on TLC
(remember when they showed actual educational programming?) was one of my
inspirations for being an engineer. It was produced at time which I would
characterize as a technological "sweet spot" where most of the technologies
and appliances we rely on today had been invented, but everything had yet to
become digitized and computerized so it could still be explained even without
covering digital computers in any detail (well, except the program on
computers of course).

------
SpikeDad
Fortunately I have the full collection in my media files. I watch it often and
although it dated it's the seminal TV production for "How to do something and
why".

Personally my favorites are the Elevator and the Vacuum.

------
tim333
Thanks for posting that I had a memory of the series the other day which I
presumably saw 24 years ago and couldn't for the life of me remember what the
thing was called.

------
jghickford
I also think my entire choice of career, and thus readship here, is due to
this series. If you're ever near Lowestoft UK, Tim Hunkin the presenter has an
interactive installation of many of his coin operated arcade games.
[http://www.underthepier.com](http://www.underthepier.com)

